#ubuntu-us-md 2011-03-29
<JonathanD> camping geeknic in NJ
#ubuntu-us-md 2014-03-24
<ronswift> hello
<ronswift> testing...
<ronswift> exit
<ronswift> exit;
<ronswift> quit
<ronswift> hello
<ronswift> hello everyone, I am a little early
<ronswift> Please announce who you are when you join the chat
<chuckf> Hiya Ron
<ronswift> Hi Chuck
#ubuntu-us-md 2014-03-25
<ronswift> Hopefully we will be joined by others
<chuckf> with luck
<ronswift> Have you looked at the Wiki to see if you can replace your info with mine
<chuckf> I didn't yet. Let me look at the page real quick.
<ronswift> Hi J3ean
<JeanY> Hey Ron
<ronswift> Jean
<ronswift> I have added info from our meeting last Sat to the website, ubuntu-maryland.org
<ronswift> We are working on getting our Loco reapproved by Ubuntu
<ronswift> I need to have all our members listed on the Ubuntu-MD wiki page for starters
<chuckf> I can't edit the page anymore as i don't have an account. I think that section is probably an include of some sort.
<chuckf> found it. Edit the page at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarylandTeam/Sidebar
<ronswift> I can edit everything else but not that portion. I will reach out to Ubuntu for help with that
<chuckf> I think that will do it
<ronswift> We have several events planned over the next month, Bug Jam testing on Apr 4 and Open house release party on Apr 26
<ronswift> hello Cassie
<Guest4573> Hi from Ruth Alice.
<ronswift> Chuck were the irc meetings a good supplement to actual meetings in the past
<ronswift> Hi Ruth Alice
<chuckf> They were never real popular. we had 3-4 people show up
<ronswift> I was hoping it was away to attract people from other areas of the State to participate
<ronswift> I would like to get the Western MD, DC and Eastern shore folks invovled, any thoughts on how
<chuckf> And i think if you make them regular and advertise them you might get some interest from other areas. Also finding web interfaces to freenode (I don't know them offhand) and listing them would lower the bar
<ronswift> We have a web interface to freenode on our website, is that what you mean
<ronswift> How can we build interest...
<chuckf> I didn't know there was one there
<ronswift> I will promote that for future meetings
<ronswift> My plan is to have irc meetings the 1st Mon of the month and live meetings the 4th Sat
<ronswift> We have been averaging 6-10 people at the Sat meetings
<chuckf> also that's not a bad turnout for a Saturday afternoon
<ronswift> On Sat, Apr 26 we are having an open-house/release party at CCBC Catonsville. Expect 20+ students to attend
<chuckf> That'll be nice. i'll mention it at the next CALUG as well
<ronswift> We need volunteers to help...
<ronswift> We are also doing an install fest for laptops only that day
<ronswift> Hello rblake, welcome
<rblake> hello, just lurking
<rblake> if that's alright
<chuckf> installfests are always interesting
<ronswift> That's fine Have you attended our Ubuntu-MD meetings
<ronswift> We are trying to keep the installfests focused on laptops only and preferrably less than 5 years old.
<chuckf> good idea
<rblake> I haven't, but I've been lurking on the mailing list for sometime.  I joined the mailing list back when you guys used to hold the LUG at the Node
<ronswift> There is a sample flyer link on the front of the website, ubuntu-maryland.org
<ronswift> Welcome. We now meet at CCBC college in Catonsville the 4th Sat of the month.
<ronswift> Balto LUG no longer meets
<rblake> ronswift: Thanks.  I have a small child now, IRC meetings are about all the commitment I can handle. :)
<ronswift> Ruth Alice I need to add you to the members page on the wiki.
<ronswift> Irc meetings will be monthly, 1st Mon of the month and we welcome your participation.
<ronswift> Please feel free to share any ideas you have that can benefit the group via the mailing list or email me directly.
<ronswift> Any other ideas or topics you want addressed here.
<chuckf> I'm good
<Guest4573> Great - add me to the Wiki.  do you need my email address?
<ronswift> If there are no other topics we can adjourn this session.
<Guest4573> Goodbye
<ronswift> We are adjourned, thanks for attending, goodbye
<chuckf> bye
<JeanY> bye
<ron__> hello
<jose> ron__, ronswift: ping
<ron__> hello jose
